# Mistakes in Form 80 and uploading docs . Application already submitted.



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

In-spite of due diligence, just realized that I made a few mistakes in Lodging my sc 189 application. 

Mistake no.1 - Form80 Part F Question 19 , I didn't put Unemployment Period entry from Birth till 1st Job. 


Mistake no.2 - Form80 Part F Question 19 It was a typo. Addresses of 2 companies I worked for are incorrect. Basically swapped. Again a clerical mistake. 

Mistake no. 3 - Qualification Overseas - Already Uploaded consolidated .pdf of Garduation marksheets but realized that I hadn't merged all the separate files . I have already uploaded new .pdf and mentioned in description of the doc and Filename is also like "new_correct_consolidated_marksheet.pdf" 

I think these are my Options. Seniors please Suggest !!

1 ) Leave Mistake 1 &2 as it is ? I have already handled mistake 3. Mistake 1 and 2 is just a typo.

2 ) Upload a new Form 80 as I did for marksheet and give an appropriate Filename and description such as " new_updated_form_80.pdf"

3 ) Use the "Notification of Incorrect Answer(s) Option and explain all 3 mistakes.

4 ) Use the "Notification of Incorrect Answer(s) Option and explain 3 mistakes and also upload new Form 80 . New Marksheet .pdf is already uploaded.

Already reached to 50 docs and limit iss 60 per applicant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dmalhot1 said:


> In-spite of due diligence, just realized that I made a few mistakes in Lodging my sc 189 application.
> 
> Mistake no.1 - Form80 Part F Question 19 , I didn't put Unemployment Period entry from Birth till 1st Job.
> 
> ...


I would not submit a fresh form 80

I would file a 1023 and give the details of both the error in form 80 and be done with it

You have already taken care of point 3 correctly and nothing further needs to be done

Cheers


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Newbienz , not sure if this 1023 form still valid. Option to provide Incorrect answer and justification is available as a workflow in Immi account. Guess the UI has changed from July 2018 and I may be the first one to use this new workflow. Should I still fill 1023 and Upload as a separate attachment apart from using the workflow ? . 

Refer the images of workflow . 

https://imgur.com/a/WK3bw9m
https://imgur.com/a/MwNXwKn


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dmalhot1 said:


> Newbienz , not sure if this 1023 form still valid. Option to provide Incorrect answer and justification is available as a workflow in Immi account. Guess the UI has changed from July 2018 and I may be the first one to use this new workflow. Should I still fill 1023 and Upload as a separate attachment apart from using the workflow ? .
> 
> Refer the images of workflow .
> 
> ...


If the process has changed, then better to use the new process 

Don’t have access to Immiaccount, so really can’t help you any further 

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dmalhot1 said:


> Already reached to 50 docs and limit iss 60 per applicant


What??? You uploaded 50 docs already???!!! Mine had like 18 docs. lol.. 

:focus:, this form here is still valid. Fill it, explain the reasons for answering incorrectly and fill it with correct answers and that's it.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep , have uploaded Skilled Employment docs for 7 Employers . Instead of merging proof of all employers in 1 .pdf , I split the docs. 

I am thinking of sending an email to DIBP for 1023 to confirm if it is still required when there is an Workflow specifically for this.


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

dmalhot1 said:


> Yep , have uploaded Skilled Employment docs for 7 Employers . Instead of merging proof of all employers in 1 .pdf , I split the docs.
> 
> I am thinking of sending an email to DIBP for 1023 to confirm if it is still required when there is an Workflow specifically for this.


Did you get any new info?
I also have to correct something in my form 80

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dmalhot1 said:


> In-spite of due diligence, just realized that I made a few mistakes in Lodging my sc 189 application.
> 
> Mistake no.1 - Form80 Part F Question 19 , I didn't put Unemployment Period entry from Birth till 1st Job.
> 
> ...


What you have filled incorrect, just correct and update correct form with 1023.

1.st is not an issue.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes Mate ! There is no need for Form 1023 now. As per Homeaffairs guidelines, you may use the online workflow . Refer this link


----------

